# [SOLVED] Can't mount a CD/DVD

## dnamroud

Hello,

After installing gentoo on my new system via LiveCD. Everything looks ok except after rebooting my system, i am not able to see any related device to my CD/DVD.

I checked my /dev folders and all what i can see is :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@neptune /dev% ls
> 
> bus      kmem   loop6   ram0   ram4    sda1    tty    tty17  tty26  tty35  tty44  tty53  tty62    usbdev1.1_ep00  usbdev5.2_ep00  vcs3    vcsa4
> ...

 

I tried to add a new nod using mknod function  mknod /dev/hdc b 8 0  or  mknod /dev/hda b 8 0Without any success...

Do you know how to mount this CD/DVD

Thank you

DanyLast edited by dnamroud on Thu Mar 22, 2007 12:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

First of all what verison of kernel do you use ?

Also, did you compile yourself your kernel ? Genkernel or make menuconfig ?

----------

## dnamroud

#uname -a

Linux neptune 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Fri Feb 2 09:04:59 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I compiled my kernel using genkernel

thanx 

Dany

----------

## Bobnoxous

udev should create the devices for you automatically. If you do a dmesg, do you see any information about your CD/DVD being detected? If not, you're probably missing a module. What kind of CD do you have?

In my kernel, I have IDE/ATAPI CDROM support built in. You might also need SCSI support, but maybe this has changed with CDROMs.

Another think you can do is reboot the Live CD, and do an "lsmod" to see what modules it loaded.

----------

## dnamroud

my Cd drive is

LG GSA-H22L DVD±RW/DL/RAM/CD-RW, LightScribe

i already have the same option included in my compiled kernel...

Probably i am missing some a module for this model???

Thank you

Dany

----------

## piewie

is this an IDE drive?

dmesg | grep -i dvd

cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus

----------

## dnamroud

yes it is an IDE drive

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@neptune% dmesg | grep -i dvd
> 
> root@neptune % cdrecord dev=ATA --scanbus
> ...

 

I am in my way to upgrade my kernel to a recent version and to see if this can help me out

thank you

Dany

----------

## piewie

Your DVD is on hdc.

----------

## dnamroud

I am not sure

the node hdc i am the one who added but i was not able to see my CD/DVD even if i try to mount this drive i am not able 

It returns mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 already mounted or /mnt/cdrom busy

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is a symbolic link to my /dev/hdc

Thank you

Dany

----------

## piewie

What about your hard drives? Are they IDE?

Check kernel configuration:

Device Drivers --> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --> 

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support  

<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

< >     SCSI emulation support

[*]     PCI IDE chipset support 

[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

[*]     SELECT YOUR IDE CHIPSET

----------

## dnamroud

my HD is SATA

and i already checked the kernel with these configuration... they are selected

Thank you

Dany

----------

## eccerr0r

did the kernel detect the cdrom (dmesg ?)

default major/minor for primary master pata is 3,0.  major/minor for secondary master pata is 22,0 - make sure they're still the same as before...

it looks like you're trying to use your cdrom as traditional pata, make sure your dmesg reports the cdrom on boot, and it should tell you what device it was stuck on...

though that message reporting that "already mounted" or busy... make sure you're not cd'ed into the directory you're trying to mount on (cd / first)...

----------

## piewie

Would be kind for the future if you would give necessary information drirectly. Nobody can see into your box. Information in this way could help us to help you in a much faster way:

I am am using SATA-controller XY. The DVD is / is not connected to the SATA controller. The IDE-Controller is XY. The kernel version is XY.

The system can see / can not see the DVD drive. (dmesg with DVD related messages).

after a fresh boot:

dmesg | grep -i dvd

----------

## dnamroud

eccerr0r:

my system didn't detect my CD/DVD drive... Yes i tried to used a traditional PATA to mount it... but i couldn't, that is why i am here asking how and if you have any clue to solve see my CD/DVD.

dmesg didn't report anything about my Cd or DVD device...

piewie:

I appreciate your help and I am ready to give you any information you asked and i think i did it... I am still working on this issue using your suggestion and searching the net to see if i can find a solution... 

Thank you

Dany

----------

## piewie

 *Quote:*   

> I am am using SATA-controller XY. 

  manufacturer and chipset of your SATA Controller?

 *Quote:*   

> The DVD is / is not directly connected to the SATA controller. 

  How is the current situation?

 *Quote:*   

> The IDE-Controller is XY.

  manufacturer and chipset? Primary/Secondary Master/Slave?

The system (dmesg) can't see see the DVD drive. --> The necessary module is not available / compiled in the kernel or the kernl does not support the controller / has a bug.

----------

## dnamroud

Can you give me more details about what you are asking...

my CD/DVD is connected to my ide controller/Master

I compiled my new kernel, but didn't work either

Thank you

Dany

----------

## piewie

So if your drive is connected to mainboard' s ide port, what chipset is used on the mainboard for the ide-controller?

----------

## dnamroud

Sorry for the delay

but here is an output of my lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lspci -v
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
> ...

 

----------

## piewie

 *Quote:*   

> 02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6101 (rev b1) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
> 
> Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6101 

 

Install the most recent kernel. Take a look here at PATA: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Intel_DG965MQMKR#PATA

After booting the new kernel  check dmesg for your device.

----------

## dnamroud

Thank you piewie

After installing and compiling kernel-2.6-20-r3 with Option MARVEL PATA, everything seems ok

Dany

----------

